# Water jet cutting?



## Chef Niloc (Dec 4, 2011)

I here you guys talking about haveing blade blanks cut out by water jets so I'm guessing some people/ places don"small jobs" and that it doesn't cost $1000's 
How much does it cost and what is the minimum size order for this type of work? I'm asking because I want a set of French curve rulers, you know the plastic shape drawing things like these:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/61/Curve_stencils.jpg

But I want them in steel so I can cut with a razor blade using them. I did a good Internet such and it looks like they only come in aluminum and plastic. A few threads by people like me looking for them over the years, but that's it. Apparently they were made of steel in the old days but I don't want to have to wait for a set to pop up on eBay.


----------



## Bill Burke (Dec 4, 2011)

Colin, If you get me the patterns I will have them cut with my Burktechs,


----------



## tk59 (Dec 4, 2011)

Bill Burke said:


> ...Burktechs,


Nice.


----------

